# Center piece is stealin all my bass!



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

Well i have surround sound and the sub acts as a speaker but very powerful but when ever i put in the center piece all the bass goes away the centerpeice takes just about all the sound I've monkyed with all the settings known to man just cant get it. JVC RX817V reciver, cambridge soundworks speakers and sub

btw when i take out the center piece the right speakers (according to my position) stop and i have to turn them off? (yeah, i do) then sound works


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

It sure sounds like you've got some wires crossed somewhere. 

What I'd do is go back to square one. Disconnect everything. Including all sources and speakers. Then hook up your speakers per instructions. If the sub has a line level input connect that to the Sub Out of the JVC - set the adjustments on the sub to their middle position. Then make sure the JVC menu settings are correct - you may need to tell it that there is, in fact, a sub hooked up, and set your speakers to "small". Then run through the test tones. You should hear it step through each speaker and the sub. If you don't hear the tone in each speaker, check each wire and the settings again. If one or more works but others don't, try switching the speaker wires around to determine if its a failed speaker or failed output. 

Once you're sure you've got the speakers hooked up correctly and they work, add one source at a time. Start with your DVD player making sure you've got the digital and analog leads going to the right inputs on the JVC. Then switch to that source (you may have to tell the JVC which input to use) set surround to automatic and listen for each speaker. If you don't hear sound from one speaker you know it's either the source or a setting in the JVC (because you've already determined that the speakers work correctly.) Most likely it's the settings so check these again per your owner's manual.

Be methodical and you'll figure it out in no time.


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

No dice when i took out the center peice for expiremntation it was intense i could but a rat under there and kill so im guessin the centerpice is just a *****


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

A center channel speaker is really no different than any of the others - unless Cambridge is doing something different than everyone else - like doing some internal surround processing within the speaker. What is the model number of the Cambridge?

Try exchanging the center with one of the other speakers. Does the problem go away?


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes, its fine when I do that, and I'm not sure about the model types of these speakers


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Good, we've isolated it to the center channel speaker. Are there any adjustments on it? If there are, try turning them all the way down and slowly moving them up. If not, I'd call Cambridge to see if they'll replace it. If not, maybe the store where you bought it will. In either case, don't take their first "No" as the end. Speakers should last 10 -15 years, easy.

The model number should be on the back of the sub or maybe on the back or bottom of each speaker.


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

No options for the center piece, just wires go in and out, but its got 5 speakers on it forgot to mention that, but anyways I called cambridge and they said they will see about this problem, I found the manaual "Cambridge SoundWorks II" is what it says, so im assuming its just like a second series of some kind.


----------

